# Is it possible to Digital cockpit upgrade for Highline trim



## Resansid (May 13, 2019)

*Is it possible to Upgrade Digital cockpit on my Highline trim?*

I have been driving the 2018 Atlas Highline trim since February and wanted to know if if at all it is possible to upgrade my instrument cluster into a digital cockpit.
At the time of pickup the sales man said that the map can be displayed on the cluster screen, but I think he made a mistake. 
I have mechanical dials and a tiny middle screen. I would love to upgrade to a digital cockpit cluster if possible. 
Has anyone explored this option and I am hoping it's possible with a new dash and a software update.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Resansid said:


> ....At the time of pickup the sales man said that the map can be displayed on the cluster screen, but I think he made a mistake.
> I have mechanical dials and a tiny middle screen.....


So, using all your logic, where were you expecting the map would be displayed on your cluster?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

"At the time of pickup the sales man said that the map can be displayed on the cluster screen, but I think he made a mistake"

When you go to buy a car you should do your homework. You should know what options it has and what they can do. The salesman didn't
make a mistake, most of them don't know anything about the car or lies. 

About upgrading your dash, you can do anything if you have enough money.


----------



## Resansid (May 13, 2019)

*DesertFox* said:


> "At the time of pickup the sales man said that the map can be displayed on the cluster screen, but I think he made a mistake"
> 
> When you go to buy a car you should do your homework. You should know what options it has and what they can do. The salesman didn't
> make a mistake, most of them don't know anything about the car or lies.
> ...


I understand and it is not a deal breaker for me. I am happy with the purchase at the discount and would like to explore if it can be installed after the fact. 
The Cluster replacement is usually the easiest part, but the additional modules if any required will be tough to get added. 
I explored more videos and saw the steering wheel have different button layout. For example the "view" button ion Digital model but a "voice" search button on my Highline.
I am going to call Atlas dealer and get a formal quote if it is possible.


----------

